# shaft and drains below bathpool park , Kidsgrove



## Andyj23uk

hi - just watching a documentary on the crimes of the ` black panther `

and my UE ears pricked up when mention was made of the dicovery of one of his victims in a sfaft / tunnel network below bathpool park 

has any one explored these features ? - they look VERY interesting - a 20m deep vertical shaft and tunnels 

searching ` bathpool ` both here and at 28dl returns no results - so it could be a virgin system 

anyone therabouts ever looked into it ?


----------



## phill.d

Andyj23uk said:


> hi - just watching a documentary on the crimes of the ` black panther `
> 
> and my UE ears pricked up when mention was made of the dicovery of one of his victims in a sfaft / tunnel network below bathpool park
> 
> has any one explored these features ? - they look VERY interesting - a 20m deep vertical shaft and tunnels
> 
> searching ` bathpool ` both here and at 28dl returns no results - so it could be a virgin system
> 
> anyone therabouts ever looked into it ?


Just watching it mate! Don't forget it might be a bit of a spooky one. The lass was strangled to death down there


----------



## Jondoe_264

_Down a manhole in Bathpool Park, 62 ft. underground, Lesley Whittle was kept clamped in a wire noose on an iron platform designed for workmen, next to the drainage system of a disused underground canal tunnel._

--------------------------------------------------------------------

_On 17th March police began searching Bathpool Park and when an officer entered the sewer at 415pm he found Lesley's body hanging in the underground cell._

--------------------------------------------------------------------

_The stream in Bathpool as with all other streams disappears into an underground drainage system._

--------------------------------------------------------------------

_There is evidence of early coal mining on the eastern flanks of the valley close to the south end of Bathpool._

--------------------------------------------------------------------

28 days later archive link: http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=18481


All sounds very interesting, not the noose or murder part obviously.

JD


----------



## Alley

The report linked above ^ isn't part of Bathpool Drains. It's in the same area though. The drains are in Bathpool Park, Kidsgrove. They were doable last time I checked (last year)


----------



## Jondoe_264

Alley said:


> The report linked above ^ isn't part of Bathpool Drains. It's in the same area though. The drains are in Bathpool Park, Kidsgrove. They were doable last time I checked (last year)



The report makes mention of them:

_"On a more sinister side Bathpool Park and the darainage tunnels are the scene of the Lesley Whittle murder committed by the Black Panther. Lesley Whittle was abducted from her home in Wolverhampton and she was tied up naked on a landing between ladders. A ransom was demanded and when her father came to pay it unfortunately he drove into the park on a foggy morning and didn't see anybody despite driving around and around. For some reason the Black Panther found out that he was about to be trapped by the Police and in a rage and most callously kicked Lesley Whittle (who was still tied up and had a noose around her neck) off the landing platform. The Black Panther is still in Prison (or at least was last time I heard)."_

Hence the reason for posting.

JD


----------



## Alley

Sorry, it was late.. I didnt reply properly 

This is the park http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.07908&lon=-2.244127&z=15.6&r=0&src=msl

andy pm if you want more info


----------



## King Al

Sounds like a very interesting place, Lots of history to


----------



## LittleMike

Ooooooohhhhh 

And I was stupid enough to think Stoke wasn't going to throw up any more stuff. This sounds absolutely fascinating. May be driving past/doing stuff around there this weekend, will certainly have a look if I do.

It's most probably part of the Fowlea Brook from what I can tell, there's already 5 explored drains along it's route plus at least one other unexplored one. Can it really get any better!


----------



## Richard Davies

The shaft was known locally as the Glory Hole, I have a diagram in a real crime bindermag I can scan & upload.


----------



## SimonM

Hi,

I moved to the area recently also saw the documentary and decided to have a mooch around. Unfortunately, whilst I found the abandonded railway tunnel (just to the right of the car park) I couldn't seem to find any of the drainage shafts. Are these any where near the tunnel? Any pointers would be much appreciated.

Simon


----------



## Richard Davies

Here's a cutaway of the glory hole:







By the way what's happened to the image hosting here?


----------



## LittleMike

I just got a hard on. This requires immediate discovery!


----------



## NobodyGirl

they do look rather sexy, I will admit!


----------



## LittleMike

Check out that stealth ninja manhole popping! It's funny that they show a hinged triangle lid too, they are really common in Stoke and less so elsewhere it seems!


----------



## Jondoe_264

LittleMike said:


> I just got a hard on. This requires immediate discovery!



Yep! You best git your ass on this one right away Sir, I need to see some Little Mike representation of the actual tunnels  Look s like a dinghy is required for the canal tunnel, or we can but hope so.


----------



## LittleMike

I think oxygen thief and someone else did the abandoned tunnel a while back on 28d. Apparently there was pretty shitty air down there. I'm hopefully finally dragging ddt down to stoke kicking and screaming soon so fingers crossed!


----------



## Gibbo

LittleMike said:


> I just got a hard on. This requires immediate discovery!



Lets have a bit of respect for the dead please.


----------



## dsankt

Gibbo said:


> Lets have a bit of respect for the dead please.



I believe he is expressing his barred up state because of the tunnel, not wacking it to the strung up body - which I presume has been moved to a suitable burial location where you can go and pay your respects.

LM, the weekend approaches...


----------



## romanian1

Gibbo said:


> Lets have a bit of respect for the dead please.



So no more holocaust, Madeleine or Diana jokes when we're out exploring?

Im staying at home then.


----------



## Richard Davies

LittleMike said:


> Check out that stealth ninja manhole popping! It's funny that they show a hinged triangle lid too, they are really common in Stoke and less so elsewhere it seems!



There's a few triangular manhole covers in & around Stockport, though I guess they lift out rather than hinge.


----------



## Brumski

I've found the following image which I believe shows the actual entrance to the "Black Panther" shaft.

Hopefully someone familiar with the area, or someone intending to go to the area, will find it useful as it may provide some clues to the exact location*.







* - Of course it could be a load of rubbish but at least I tried to help out


----------



## LittleMike

No that's legendary!


----------



## D_D_T

LittleMike said:


> I'm hopefully finally dragging ddt down to stoke kicking and screaming soon so fingers crossed!



Dude! Kicking and screaming I most certainly am not!  This looks awesome! w00t!


----------



## King Al

Welcome to DP DDT


----------



## SimonM

Many thanks for the picture. Popped down to Bathpool yesterday and using this it took me a couple of minutes to locate the drain. Come out of the main car park, cross over the railway tunnel and turn left down the bank. The drainage hole is down by the railway track next to a large blue notice. All locked up,though.


----------

